# tsdmdk chat room



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 3, 2005)

does anyone know where there is a tsdmdk chat room at...


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 4, 2005)

Go to the Warrior Scholar Website.  There are many masters there who are some of the highest ranked and best Tangsoodoists around.


----------

